# Ann Arbor pics



## fboggs1986 (Apr 30, 2017)

Had a great time today at the Ann Arbor swap. Good to see some old friends and meet some new ones! Lot of great stuff there. 
Frank

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

Frank, did you pick up that Iver for me?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 30, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Frank, did you pick up that Iver for me?




That's a Beauty isn't it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 30, 2017)

thanks for the pictures there great from bicycle larry


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 30, 2017)

The only picture I took.


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 30, 2017)

Lots of good photos. Must have been chilly there. I see everyone has jackets on.


----------



## drglinski (Apr 30, 2017)

I went today with the sole purpose of showing a bike.  I had bought and super detailed a 74 Schwinn Sports Tourer last year and I figured why not.  Here it is in my ghetto rig--- it's a rusty but trusty. 









My brother brought his World Voyageur to show as well.  We entered the 'best 70s classic;

















My bike isn't a wall hanger.  I ride it.  

It was a fun show.  I wasn't out to buy anything, just look around, check stuff out, and learn a few things.  I found a really neat Schwinn Sport Unlimited that would have been a great buy if I really wanted it......I also enjoyed chatting with Charlie Harper and learning a few things from him too.  Met a few old friends and helped them sell some stuff, shot the BS and what not....

The show itself wasn't as huge a turnout as some years past, but it had a decent turnout none the less.  It was dampened by the rain.  The grounds were wet from the 3 AM downpours that went through the area, and the whole day was cloudy, windy, chilly and overcast.  It started showering decent around noon and about everyone bugged out pretty much then.  I had lunch on Ann Arbor-saline road and watched the trucks/cars/vans go by; it was like a rolling garage sale.  Considering the weather guessers were calling for a conveyor belt of rain all day today, I'd say we did good.


----------



## drglinski (Apr 30, 2017)

Some more pics


 

Neat Brooks grips.  



 

 

Brooks saddle and saddle bag.


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 30, 2017)

It was a little chilly today but there was a lot of stuff to look at and drool over!! Here are a few distance shots to show how big this place is. I did find a few things to help along a few projects, and told myself no more bikes, I actually stuck to that and didn't bring one home. Memory Lane I did bring a few home. Joe


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

fboggs1986 said:


> Had a great time today at the Ann Arbor swap. Good to see some old friends and meet some new ones! Lot of great stuff there.
> Frank
> 
> 
> ...



This is where all the tax return money goes. ...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 30, 2017)

I didn't take any pictures, too busy spending the money that was burning a hole in my pockets! The fact I came home with a lot of money and 5 bikes is amazing! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 30, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> The only picture I took.View attachment 459152




Nice Colson! Must've missed that one. Didn't see it by the time I walked back there.

Lotsa great pics. The only pics I took were of the black and red Manton. On my other phone. But got a good shot of the Bikemobile decal/paint on the tank.


----------



## jeep44 (Apr 30, 2017)

I was cold as hell out there with my stuff, all bundled up in winter gear I still had stashed in the truck, and yet there were people wandering around without even a jacket on. I stuck it out until about 1 pm, and then the rain started steady, so I loaded up and left. I sold a couple of ballooners, but they didn't sell easily, and went for less than I hoped. A few years ago, I couldn't get my bikes unloaded with people trying to buy them. Not this time,though.
edited to add a pic


----------



## Rambler (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 30, 2017)

Here are a couple of pictures I took today. Sorry I dident get more was busy looking for parts.


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 30, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> Lots of good photos. Must have been chilly there. I see everyone has jackets on.



48 degrees when I got there at 9am but kept warm walking around the grounds twice looking for parts.


----------



## hellobuddy (May 1, 2017)

would love to be able to show up at one of these bike shows one day!


----------



## KarlH9 (May 1, 2017)

I'm new to this site but had a great time at the Ann Arbor show looking for parts for my 68 Space liner, picked up a nice 67 Schwinn Starlet for my girlfriend though no parts for my Spaceliner.  Nice pics !!!


----------



## SHO2010 (May 1, 2017)

hellobuddy said:


> would love to be able to show up at one of these bike shows one day!



Next one in Indiana is  June 10th  at Ray Skillman in Indy.  Check Hoosier Antique & Classic bicycle page.


----------



## DonChristie (May 1, 2017)

fboggs1986 said:


> That's a Beauty isn't it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Isn't that Iver Shawns?


----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)

Early AM


----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)

@jd56 image 3 looked lile a cool bike


----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)




----------



## fboggs1986 (May 1, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Isn't that Iver Shawns?




I believe it was Don!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2017)




----------



## John zachow (May 1, 2017)

Anyone know Who owns this bike?


----------



## Jimmy V (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for the great pictures.  I was there and remember many of these bikes.  Makes me wish I'd bought a few of them!  I bought some tires and parts, but no money for more bikes.  A good time as always. Thankfully the rain held off until 2:00 or so.  I'll keep going as long as I'm able...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2017)

Might be a few dupes in here but I'm not going to go back and edit them out. I agree the show seemed a little down from past years but still a good turn out. I just wish I would have had money left for that Bob Jackson full Campy bike for $475! The TOC Columbia with the elliptical chain ring and rear mounted chain oiler was out of this world! Can't wait til next year. I'm throwing down a challenge to any CABE member attending to bring a bike to show. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2017)

And a few more...


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2017)




----------



## willswares1220 (May 2, 2017)

Fellow Wheelmen "Butch" Good company for catfish!


----------



## slick (May 2, 2017)

Who owns the Black Beauty? Still for sale?


----------



## bobcycles (May 2, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 459783 View attachment 459784 View attachment 459785 View attachment 459786





Third pic down....Ladies Excelsior Schwinn 39? 40? bike rusty.
Very unusual bike with factory chrome plated fenders that were Autocycle/Motorbike profile
plus the guard you find on Aluminum fendered DX etc models.
Was on the fence about that one....just a bit too rough, but an example
of what was possible "outside the box" we're accustomed to with Schwinn built stuff.
An anomaly for sure!

So now it's "ok" to restore your Motorbike / Attocycle etc with chrome plated fenders...
as long as you use that very hard to find chain guard.


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2017)

slick said:


> Who owns the Black Beauty? Still for sale?View attachment 460314




It sold right away. I was second in line. First person got it.


----------



## shina111shina (Dec 8, 2017)

KarlH9 said:


> I'm new to this site but had a great time at the Ann Arbor show looking for parts for my 68 Space liner, picked up a nice 67 Schwinn Starlet for my girlfriend though no parts for my Spaceliner.  Nice pics !!!




What kind of spaceliner parts did you need? i have a frame with many spare parts and complete bike and a front suspension fork for those...


----------

